# Mail : plusieurs adresse d'un destinataire



## XavH (1 Février 2006)

Salut

Comment peut-on envoyer automatiquement, par Mail, un message à toutes les adresse d'un même destinataire (celles entrées dans Carnet d'adresse) ? je n'y suis pas arrivé, il me faut passer par le champ "cc" et les entrer à la main. Même problème lorsqu'on définit un groupe dans Carnet d'adresse : l'envoi des mails à ce groupe ne se fait que sur une adresse e-mail de chacun des destinataires.
Any solution ?
Merci
Xav.


----------



## demougin (1 Février 2006)

je te conseille de fabriquer un groupe dans ton carnet


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2006)

en creant une fiche de carnet d'adresse par adresse mail de ton pote bidule( pas besoin de faire plein de fiches sophistiqués
 , juste créer une fiche brute , y a juste l'adresse mail,  via le menu contextuel de mail dans adressage )

 et les inclure dans un groupe " tous les mails de bidule" 
et voilà


----------



## XavH (2 Février 2006)

Merci les gars, j'avais effectivement pensé à une manip de ce genre, mais cela fait quand même bien "bidouille" pour un système qui se veut si intégré... surtout que le carnet d'adresse accepte plusieurs adresses e-mail !
Bonne journée
Xav


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2006)

Mais au contraire c'est un plus !!

j'ai un pote avec 8 adresses
en envoi INDIVIDUEL ; l'adresseur automatique me propose toutes ses adresses
 je peux toutes les mettre si je veux  ca m'arrive en destinataire , en CC , enCCI 

le carnet Apple  considere comme adresse "maitre" la première de la liste
( JUSTEMENT  pour eviter les envois doublons)

si tu veux que le carnet considere ton pote sous 2 ou 3 "adresses" il faut creer des identités distinctes ( une adresse une fiche)
ca se fait en un clic
Creer un groupe  se fait par selection de fiche 
et c'est fait  rapido


----------



## Paola Stefani (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème. Je souhaiterai lorsque j'envoie un mail à tous les contacts d'un groupe que le mail soit envoyé à toutes les adresses mail de chaque contact.
J'ai vu que vous conseillez de faire une fiche par adresse mail, mais ce n'est pas possible dans mon cas car je l'utilise à titre professionnel, et je ne peux me permettre de faire des doublons de contacts juste pour une adresse mail...

Auriez-vos une solution svp ?


----------



## edd72 (14 Décembre 2010)

A l'heure où on peut avoir ses mails d'une seule et même boite sur tous ses appareils en même temps et où qu'on soit, je me demande bien pourquoi envoyer le même message à toutes les adresses mails d'une personne. La principale (celle qu'il consulte tous les quarts d'heure) ne suffit-elle pas?
(moi ça me ferai ch*** de recevoir 5 fois le même mail -dans ma boite qui les synchronise toutes- parce qu'un mec a pensé intelligent de m'envoyer le même mail sur chaque)


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> A l'heure où on peut avoir ses mails d'une seule et même boite sur tous ses appareils en même temps et où qu'on soit, je me demande bien pourquoi envoyer le même message à toutes les adresses mails d'une personne. La principale (celle qu'il consulte tous les quarts d'heure) ne suffit-elle pas?
> (moi ça me ferai ch*** de recevoir 5 fois le même mail -dans ma boite qui les synchronise toutes- parce qu'un mec a pensé intelligent de m'envoyer le même mail sur chaque)



Je pense que tu n'as pas imaginé la structure de son carnet d'adresses:
La famille: "Tartenpion" dont l'adresse et le N° de Tél filaire sont unique à 5 membres ayant chacun une adresse mail et un N° de portable.
Si l'on saisi une seule fiche (et la possibilité de rajouter plusieurs N° de Tél et plusieurs adresses mail différents y incite) tu te trouveras donc devant le problème soulevé dans ce post.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Décembre 2010)

moi je suis comme edd72 si on m'écrit sur toutes mes adresse e-mail *( les gars parlent  du meme destinataire) *et bien ça va vite me gonfler de recevoir x fois le même e-mail


----------



## 1232CUBE (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Oui, il y a bien 2 cas différents pour les remplissages d'adresses : 

- 1 seul nom avec de multiples adresses : dans ce cas, il est pratique en effet d'éviter les doublons a la même personne.

- MAIS pour le 2 ème cas de figure, c'est très, très pénible : 

J'ai donc une entreprise avec 800 contacts environ : 

La fiche est une fiche "entreprise" puisque le système le permet. Donc dans les adresses mail de cette société qu'on nommera fictivement "OPPLE Sarl", je vais intégrer plusieurs contacts : 
Francis@opple.com, ginette@opple.com, frank@opple.com.

Et c'est là que ça devient vraiment pas cool, sur 800 adresses qui contiennent plus de 400 profils du genre, je vais devoir tout sélectionner à la main car on a aucune option pour les liers tous ensemble au besoin pour un envoi groupé à des gens différents.
En gros, pour souhaiter joyeux Noel a ces 3 personnes  de l'entreprise Opple, je vais me taper 3 mailings, bravo la performance !!!

Bref si quelqu'un a une solution sur CE problème et pas un autre, merci de votre aide !!!....et j'oubliais : UNE BONNE ANNEE 2012 A TOUS !


----------



## subsole (4 Janvier 2012)

1232CUBE a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, il y a bien 2 cas différents pour les remplissages d'adresses :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Tu fais une fiche pour chaque adresse OPPLE Sarl, et dans Remarques (ou dans un autre champs), tu mets OPPLE Sarl.
Ensuite, fais un _Nouveau Groupe Intelligent_ (La fiche, contient, OPPLE Sarl).
Il suffit maintenant d'aller dans Mail, et de sélectionner le groupe en question.


----------



## 1232CUBE (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci, c'est une bonne solution, mais qui crée beaucoup de doublons dans les fiches, je vais voir si je trouve pas un logiciel sérieux de mailing qui peut importer le carnet d'adresse ! 

Merci pour les conseils !


----------

